# Hello Guys had my QS this week!



## RLMZ (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys my names Richard, I am from South Wales and i have just bought an 05 plate Quattro Sport 240.
I have all ready discovered that this forum is excellent for all things TT Ha ha.
Here is a few pictures of my baby.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS great choice all the best people drive qS TTs 
Dont forget tojoin the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot to say you also got the best colour


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Richard, welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the TT Forum, hope you enjoy it...


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome on board the TT space ship  Rich

great purchase + great color+great sensational diving+ you deserve the best in this new year.

keep the engine warm with warm seats mate.

kind regards

U.B


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

